# medieval 2 total war i/o error during instalation



## Giggs (May 29, 2009)

Hi I was trying to install the total war game but seconds after starting the installation it freezes up and then I get this error message.

Feature: English 
Component: english game
File:m2tw/disk 2/Data3.cab
Error: The request could not be preformed because of an I/O 
Devise error:

any help with htis would be greatly appreciated.

Thank you


----------



## -WOLF- (Jan 17, 2009)

Hello and welcome to TSF.

Check for hardware conflicts, press 'Windows Logo' + Pause/Break and go to the Hardware tab, go into Device Manager and expand all the devices and take a screenshot of any device with a question mark or an exclamation mark.


----------

